

Ask HN: Was your YC application worthwhile? - japhyr

I am very far from applying to YC, but it is always interesting to watch the application process play out. I will probably never apply to YC, but I have used the application to help think through my own projects.<p>I have been wondering, for people who were not granted an interview, do you feel better able to move forward on your project because you took the time to apply?<p>What clarifications did you have about your project by completing the application?
======
pouria3
One benefit it had for us was it helped us study our competitors closer and
deeper to explain how we are different

